# Fort Hood ---- Victoria, are you ok?



## zeoplum (Nov 5, 2009)

Aren't you stationed at Fort Hood?


----------



## IanT (Nov 5, 2009)

whaaaat happened???!?! I just heard its locked down???


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh dear - sending wishes for your safety Victoria.

Tanya


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/ ... t-hood.htm


> On 5 November 2009, at least one gunman, identified as a US soldier, attacked other personnel in at Fort Hood, killing at least 12 people and wounding almost 30 others. The gunman was killed when authorities responded, but 2 additional suspects were held in connection with the attacks. They were also identified as US soldiers


Hope you're allright!


----------



## debsmad (Nov 6, 2009)

...


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 6, 2009)

Victoria is rupertspal.
Our news said the gunman was shot four times by policemen, but did survive and was brought to hospital.


----------



## IanT (Nov 6, 2009)

hopefully she checks in soon...


----------



## Twilitr (Nov 6, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Victoria is rupertspal.
> Our news said the gunman was shot four times by policemen, but did survive and was brought to hospital.



One woman police officer shot him 4 times.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/11/06/for ... index.html


----------



## Deda (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got Victoria's address, I'm going to send her a note via snail mail if we don't hear from her in the next few days.


----------



## topcat (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Deda!


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## IanT (Nov 8, 2009)

Hopefully she is ok... Did they release names of the deceased yet?

Im really hoping she is OK...


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 8, 2009)

:wink: They're released and Victoria isn't on the fatalities or injured list!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Hood_shooting


----------



## IanT (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank God...lets just hope that Victoria was her real name...


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 8, 2009)

yup, I know her name and surname.


----------



## IanT (Nov 8, 2009)

ok good.....wheeewf.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 8, 2009)

must be quite a shock to be so close to something as dramatic though... Just send her an email with hugs from all of us.


----------



## rupertspal42 (Nov 8, 2009)

my apologies guys.. I haven't been around a computer for a bit.. I got back from Dallas this evening.  Sorry to scare you guys.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 9, 2009)

:wink: No need to apologize; we're just glad you didn't got hurt! Your granny must be your guardian angel....


----------

